# Supersized lindernia rotundifolia?



## moogleii (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

Hoping someone can help me out...

I bought some alleged lindernia rotundifolia recently from a new supplier. They look very similar to my previous batch that I got elsewhere, but there are a few slight differences that make me wonder if they new ones are really lindernia rotundifolia.

The first major difference is the size. They are at least 300% larger, if not more. 

The other differences are a little more subtle. The stem and leaves are much floppier. The stems also seem to be less dense. In the original set, the stems were all very uniform, and solid. The new ones seem to have more texture, and one or two vertical "lines" (sorry I don't know the technical term, kind of like what celery has, but much fewer than that).


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like it was grown emersed (out of water). Emersed plants are often larger than their submersed counter part in that the body of the plant grows a thicker cell wall to support itself up against gravity.


----------

